# LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb verhindert mit die Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschuss



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November


*LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb (CDU) verhindert mit die öffentliche Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschuss​*
In Parlamenten läuft ja leider nicht alles so offen ab, vieles passiert in Ausschüssen. 

So auch im Landtag Baden-Württemberg, so auch, wenn es um das Nachtangelverbot geht, um den von der FDP zur Abschaffung eingebrachten Gesetzesentwurf.

Wofür dann der Ausschuss für "Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz" zuständig ist (gibt keinen direkten Link, müsst ihr euch durchklicken zu den Ausschussmitgliedern):
http://www.landtag-bw.de/home/der-landtag/gremien.html

Aus dem Link geht dann hervor, dass auch der *Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes in Baden-Württemberg, von Eyb, für die CDU Mitglied in diesem Ausschuss ist.*

Leider finden diese Sitzungen nichtöffentlich statt, im, Gegensatz zu Parlamentssitzungen.

So kann mehr gemauschelt werden, als wenn das öffentlich wäre, was sich dann einige Politiker zu Nutze zu machen scheinen. 

Aber es gibt ja auch da immer Informationen an die Presse, so dass auch wir da immer recht gut informiert sind.

Nach unseren Informationen gab es es im Ausschuss nun eine Abstimmung darüber, ob nun zum Gesetzentwurf zur Änderung des Fischereigesetzes, der von der FDP eingebracht wurde, eine *öffentliche Anhörung von Verbänden und Sachverständigen durchgeführt wird.*

Die Opposition aus AfD, SPD und FDP/DVP stimmte geschlossen dafür, Verbände und Experten öffentlich anzuhören.

Die Regierungsseite aus Grünen und Schwarzen stimmte nach unseren Informationen GESCHLOSSEN (*und ohne jegliche Erklärung zum Abstimmungsverhalten*) gegen die öffentliche Anhörung der Verbände.

Da der Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Baden-Württemberg, von Eyb, Mitglied im Ausschuss für die CDU ist, trägt er selber also mit, dass der Verband, dem er als Präsident vorsteht, zum Thema rund um das Fischereigesetz im Ausschuss NICHT öffentlich gehört werden kann...

-----------------------------------------------------------------​
Wer noch den peinlichen (Nicht)Auftritt in der Landtagsdebatte zum Thema Gesetzentwurf der FDP in Erinnerung hat, bei dem der LFV-Präsident von Eyb KEIN Wort zur Debatte beigetragen hat und anglerfeindliche Anwürfe und Diskreditierung durch Politiker der Grünen und der CDU unkommentiert gelassen hat und auch in der Öffentlichkeit dazu keine Stellung bezogen hat (wir berichteten, http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659), den wundert es wohl kaum, dass der LFV-BW-Präsi von Eyb weiter dafür sorgen will, dass dieses Thema nicht offen und vor allem nicht öffentlich diskutiert wird - er könne ja gezwungen sein, hier einen Interessenkonflikt zu zugeben. 

Wenn seine Fraktion weiter wegen der Macht als Juniorpartner der Grünen in B-W die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes verhindern will, während er LFV-BW (angeblich, es  fehlt nach wie vor jeder Beweis einer tätigen Arbeit des Verbandes dafür) für die Abschaffung kämpft, kann es ja nur noch peinlicher für solche Politiker werden. 

Ob er dafür von den im LFV-BW organisieren Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlt wird?

Für Angler spricht ja weder der LFV-BW noch dessen Präsident von Eyb.


Statt dass also ernsthaft und offen das Thema diskutiert wird, statt dass der *Präsident des LFV-BW, von Eyb,* dafür sorgt, dass sein Verband auch öffentlich angehört wird, statt dessen sorgt* der CDU-Abgeordnete von Eyb als Ausschussmitglied mit dafür, das sein Verband zum Thema NICHT offiziell gehört werden wird.*

In meinen Augen:
zensiertzensiertzensiertzesniert.....................

Thomas Finkbeiner


Weitere Infos zum Thema 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316835
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317995
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319741
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308169
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317386
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb verhindert mit die Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschus*

Nein, das ist "echte" Demokratie.

Er kann seine Meinung frei äußern, er glaubt keinerlei Angst haben zu müssen das seine Doppelzüngigkeit und sein wirkliches Ansinnen nach außen getragen wird.

Wobei ich mir vorstellen kann das es auch hier "IM" des AB gibt und die Angler in BaWü bald recht gut informiert sind was genau dort besprochen wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb verhindert mit die Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschus*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> und die Angler in BaWü bald recht gut informiert sind was genau dort besprochen wurde.



Wir tun, was wir können..............

Und natürlich nicht nur für B-W....


----------



## Deiwel666 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb verhindert mit die Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschus*

Es ist einmal mehr UNGLAUBLICH was sich hier abspielt, sollten sich deine Informationen tatsächlich als richtig beweisen lassen.

Demnächst stehen für einige Verbandsfunktionäre wieder sehr unangenehme Bezirkstage an.

Ohne Worte....


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb verhindert mit die Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschus*



Deiwel666 schrieb:


> sollten sich deine Informationen tatsächlich als richtig beweisen lassen.


Einfach bei euren Wahlkreisabgeordneten nachfragen wegen der Abstimmung im Aussschuss (gibt ja ausser den Grün/Schwarzen Anglerfeinden noch weitere Fraktionen in BW, die vielleicht auch sowas öffentlich sehen wollen im Gegensatz zu den Regierungsfraktionen)....

Solltet ihr dann schnell selber verifizieren können..


Oder bei den Ausschussmitgliedern (siehe Link oben im Artikel) der  verschiedenen Parteien nachfragen....


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb verhindert mit die Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschus*

Bei 23 Mitgliedern in diesem Ausschuss gibt es bestimmt Eine/Einen der angelt. Das gibt dann die Expertenmeinung. Zudem, welche Expertise sollte der LVFBW abgeben??


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb verhindert mit die Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschus*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Zudem, welche Expertise sollte der LVFBW abgeben??


Das ist  -von der Unglaublichkeit des Vorganges um den Präsi von Eyb - eine seeeeeeeeehr gute Frage!!


----------



## kati48268 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb verhindert mit die Anhörung seines Verbandes im Ausschus*

So viel zu der Blendwerk-"Wir haben verstanden"-Show nach der Landtagsdebatte gegenüber den Mitgliedsvereinen.
Mit diesem Präsidenten und diesem Verband kann kein Verein einen Blumentopf gewinnen, sondern nur stetig verlieren,
und damit meine ich mehr als nur Beitragszahlungen.
Deren Konsequenz kann nur Kündigung im LFV-BW sein, sofern noch nicht geschehen.


----------

